# Key Seiten



## derkielerfish (7. Februar 2016)

Hi ich suche seriöse Key Seller seiten die günstig sind. Ich kaufe zurzeit bei gamesrocket und gamesplanet ein.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen.


Mfg derkielerfish


P.S.  Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Februar 2016)

Google schon einmal bemüht ???

Ich kaufe zu 90 % bei mmoga ein oder Ebay ein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Februar 2016)

Kaufe gerne bei

G2A
Kinguin
MMOGA


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Februar 2016)

Mmoga ist oft sehr teuer. 

InstantGaming funktioniert gut und hat ein niedriges Preisniveau.


----------



## Crush182 (7. Februar 2016)

Naja, google kann einem auch ne Menge Müll vorschlagen 

-Bisher habe ich eig. nur Erfahrung mit MMOGA
(nur gute  )

Auf ebay sind auch div. Keyshops vertreten.
Manchmal mit gleichen oder besseren Preisen als man denkt.
(Dort dann am Besten auf die Bewertungen gucken).


----------



## derkielerfish (7. Februar 2016)

Ich dachte mmoga wäre nicht seriös ? 

Was ist mit gameladen


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2016)

Bis jetzt hat keiner einen legalen Keyshop genannt.

Gamesplanet
Greenmangaming 
Humble Store
Wären offizielle.


----------



## derkielerfish (7. Februar 2016)

Was ist mit gamesrocket


----------



## Crush182 (8. Februar 2016)

mmoga ist illegal  .


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (8. Februar 2016)

Crush182 schrieb:


> mmoga ist illegal  .



Eher Grauzone  Weder Legal noch illegal, es wird halt geduldet.


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Februar 2016)

Was ist denn das Problem an den ganzen Keyshops (und wo beziehen die die Oberhaupt her)?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (8. Februar 2016)

Da viele Keys keine Region Beschränkung haben, denke ich eher das die regionalen Unterschiede die Preise so drücken. Ich glaube kaum das in China ein Game ungerechnet 60 € kostet. Das werden großteils ausländische Keys sein, was aber wie gesagt kein Problem sein sollte da die ja weltweit einlösbar sind (Ausgenommen RU Keys).
Aber eigentlich brauch die Keystores keiner weil oft genug Special Sales auf Steam und Co sind. Da bekommt man die Games teilweise sogar noch billiger als in Keystores. Momentan ist so ein Special Sale auf Steam bis 12.2.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Februar 2016)

derkielerfish schrieb:


> Was ist mit gamesrocket



Gehört mit zu den offiziellen Resellern und ist daher zu den legalen zu zählen ... Vollständige Liste Steam betreffend: List of all official STEAM resellers


----------



## turbosnake (9. Februar 2016)

Dort fehlt das Humble Widget.


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Februar 2016)

Ich habe bereits eingekauft bei:

BundleStars
DLGamer
GOG
Greenmangaming
Humblestore
Humblewidget

Auf dieser Website hat die meisten seriösen Händler im Überblick: https://isthereanydeal.com/


----------



## Shona (14. Februar 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Eher Grauzone  Weder Legal noch illegal, es wird halt geduldet.


Geduldet ist das falsche Wort, es ist eher zu teuer rauszufinden wer wirklich der Betreiber ist da laut Impressum das ganze in Hong Kong sitzt.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Da viele Keys keine Region Beschränkung  haben


Falsch, alle Keys haben eine Regionbeschränkung 
ROW (Rest of the World) sind auch Regionbeschränkt auch wenn viele denken das ROW überall geht. Keys ohne Beschränkung haben zumindest  bei Steam die Bezeichnung WW (WorldWide) und Spiele mit dieser Bezeichnung gibt es nur noch selten bzw. gar nicht.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> denke ich eher das die regionalen Unterschiede die Preise so  drücken. Ich glaube kaum das in China ein Game ungerechnet 60 € kostet.


Das Zauberwort heisst Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht und nichts anderes ist es bei MMOGA den nur so kommen die so günstig an Keys das sie es zu dem Preis verkaufen können oder sie fallen vom LKW. Leider ist das alles nicht nachprüfbar für uns aber man kann bei Publishern nachfragen ob ein Store authorisiert ist.




nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das werden großteils ausländische Keys sein, was aber wie gesagt kein  Problem sein sollte da die ja weltweit einlösbar sind


Nope, siehe oben nur WW ist weltweit einlösbär!



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Da bekommt man die Games teilweise sogar noch  billiger als in Keystores.


Nö, wenn ich ein Spiel das eigentlich 59,99€ bei Gamesplanet für 44,99€ vorbestelle, dann bekomme ich es defintiv schonmal günstiger als bei Steam und den ersten zwei Sales die es nach Release geben wird.

Ich sag nur The Devision Gold Edition für 69,99€  -> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/tom-clancy-s-the-division-gold-edition-uplay-key--2631-2
Würde das zwar dort nie vorbestellen da es ein Uplay Key ist, aber den Preis wird man bei Steam wahrscheinlich erst im Summer Sale 2017 bekommen wenn überhaupt.

Oder Fary Cry Primal
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/far-cry-primal-uplay-key--2945-1 für 44,99€


Hinzu kommt das wenn man in der forUncut Gruppe bei Steam ist und sein Gamesplanet Account mit Steam verknüpft so oder so 5% auf alles bei Gamesplanet bekommt.
Des Weiteren kann man sogar ohne Problem oder Umwege auf der UK Seite von Gamesplanet einkaufen, indem man einfach statt  de eben uk davor schreibt, so bekommt man sogar Uncut Version legal.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2016)

Shona schrieb:


> Falsch, alle Keys haben eine Regionbeschränkung
> ROW (Rest of the World) sind auch Regionbeschränkt auch wenn viele denken das ROW überall geht. Keys ohne Beschränkung haben zumindest  bei Steam die Bezeichnung WW (WorldWide) und Spiele mit dieser Bezeichnung gibt es nur noch selten bzw. gar nicht.
> l.


ROW Keys bekommt man aber auch direkt bei Steam (Bioshock Infinite Season Pass) oder auch von legalen Keysellern.
Mafia II ist eine der wenigen Titel mit WW, aber die meisten Titel haben bei mir gar keine Kennung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Februar 2016)

Ich werfe mal g2a hier rein, man muss nur immer auf die Region achten


----------



## turbosnake (14. Februar 2016)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal g2a hier rein, man muss nur immer auf die Region achten


Lesen, verstehen und dann posten.
Hier wurde einer der ersten beide Schritte übersprungen.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Lesen, verstehen und dann posten.
> Hier wurde einer der ersten beide Schritte übersprungen.



Verstehe ich nicht ganz  Was meinst mit den ersten beiden Schritten?


----------



## Shona (14. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ROW Keys bekommt man aber auch direkt bei Steam (Bioshock Infinite Season Pass) oder auch von legalen Keysellern.
> Mafia II ist eine der wenigen Titel mit WW, aber die meisten Titel haben bei mir gar keine Kennung.


Jup,  ROW ist es dann wenn nur ein Land eine andere Version hat und das kann jedes sein. 

Witcher 3 ist z. B. ROW weil es in den USA und ein paar anderen Ländern zensiert ist.  

Wenn nichts bei Steam dahinter steht sind es ROW/WW Versionen.  


LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz  Was meinst mit den ersten beiden Schritten?


G2A ist kein autorisierter Steam Reseller...


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Februar 2016)

Shona schrieb:


> G2A ist kein autorisierter Steam Reseller...


Es gibt schlimmeres auf der Welt, aber dafür haben sie das so genannte G2A-Shield, was bei Nichtfunktion des Keys greift und man einen neuen Key oder sein Geld zurück bekommt  Kostet dann aber auch 1€ pro gekauftem Spiel


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. Februar 2016)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Es gibt schlimmeres auf der Welt, aber dafür haben sie das so genannte G2A-Shield, was bei Nichtfunktion des Keys greift und man einen neuen Key oder sein Geld zurück bekommt  Kostet dann aber auch 1€ pro gekauftem Spiel



Das gleiche gib es bei Kinguin auch  Dort heißt es Käuferschutz.


----------



## Shona (15. Februar 2016)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Es gibt schlimmeres auf der Welt, aber dafür haben sie das so genannte G2A-Shield, was bei Nichtfunktion des Keys greift und man einen neuen Key oder sein Geld zurück bekommt  Kostet dann aber auch 1€ pro gekauftem Spiel


Also wenn sich strafbar machen für dich nicht  schlimm ist und du dafür sogar eine Geldstrafe oder Bewährungsstrafe bekommen kannst (Stichwort Helerware), was ist dann für dich schlimm.... o.O

Wurden doch erst vor kurzem tausende Keys gesperrt von G2A &  Kinguin weil diese mit geklauten Kreditkarten bezahlt wurden. 


Bei autorisierten KeyShops braucht man keinen Käuferschutz in dem Sinne da die Keys immer funktionieren 
Ausnahme sind nur Spiele die man per VPN aktivieren müsste aber die kann man eigentlich nicht aus DE kaufen.


----------

